# 40 Male in need of help with audio files



## MindGamesNoMore (Jun 14, 2019)

Hello...

Lurker for about 4 months now. 

Had the feeling wife has been having an affair for the longest time. Not sure of length... but I do know this woman went off the deep end....

Everytime I brought up something funny or off she went into deny, deflect, redirect and call me crazy 

Problem is I'm a combat veteran who has had enough incidents in the past that I am considered a risk by the VA and my wife is threatening to call and report me to emergency mental health services. 

She is telling me that she is scared for her life and feels the need to report me. All while having a smirk on her face.

She tells me I'm delusional and that I need mental help and meds...

I have some audio files that would vindicate me to the VA but there is to much background noise and low voice levels.

I tried to so it myself but the learning curve just got a lot tighter time wise. 

If I can't prove I'm not crazy I'm going to the VA looney bin. 

If anyone is good with audio clean up or knows a member who is PM me stat!

I know what's on the files will be hard to hear but I need hard proof that I'm not a delusional combat vet with horrible PTSD who imagines his wife with other men.

We have been separated for a week and all call text visits have been initiated by her.

I've done this before but caved in and told her I must be nuts...

Not this time!! 

Files are explicit in content.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

This link might be of some help. https://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/209754-standard-evidence-post.html#post9756666

Hopefully people with audio expertise will be along shortly.

Is she cheating on you?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

MindGamesNoMore said:


> Hello...
> 
> Lurker for about 4 months now.
> 
> ...


My friend do you have anyone else you can trust? If it's come to this point maybe you shouldn't be with this women. Can you call one of your fellow service men or family?


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

First, keep the originals and store them in several places.

Audacity is a free program. It has filters and a noise reducing feature. If it's okay with the mods, I don't mind step-by-steping directions here.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> First, keep the originals and store them in several places.
> 
> Audacity is a free program. It has filters and a noise reducing feature. If it's okay with the mods, I don't mind step-by-steping directions here.


Thanks, @personofinterest. We used to have someone who was an expert in Audacity. Hopefully you can help.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

MattMatt said:


> Thanks, @personofinterest. We used to have someone who was an expert in Audacity. Hopefully you can help.



I don't know if this guy is still around 3 weeks later, but I am happy to help.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

if you truly believe she is cheating you can have her followed by hiring a PI..allow someone else help you instead of getting involved.


----------

